# ohio support groups



## greatlama (Jan 14, 2006)

are there any support groups of people who are willing to get together and talk. Im in columbus, ohio. I would like to meet people that have problems speaking in front of people or preformance anxiety. I cannot speak in front of a group to save my life but thought if we took steps and it was composed of other people with sas that this could help greatly and help us to acclimate to it. anyway feel free to contact me if anyone knows of such a thing here or wants to start one. 
[email protected]


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Guy,
I don't know of any right off hand.

It is nice to see another gay guy from Ohio on here though. :kiss


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I reading..Wondering how you got "Gay guy' out of what he was writing...........I read, reread........Then saw the signature...................I was looking for a secret code or, font,something;-DDDD


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bon said:


> I reading..Wondering how you got "Gay guy' out of what he was writing...........I read, reread........Then saw the signature...................I was looking for a secret code or, font,something;-DDDD


It's magic! :banana Don't you know that all gay guys have an infallible sixth sense called "gaydar"? Unfortunately, mine's been on the fritz for many years. :b


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nah, nah, nah, I got a nice note from Greatlama, he explained the first letter, and the fourth letter;-)))) code, so don't try and cover;-D 

After I posted, I thought, gee, he doesn't know my humor, it could bother him, just then, he sent me a note;-) he has a good sense of humor, told me it was better to be warped than normal, like myself...........Hmmm, wait............

  He was cool;-D


----------



## Daivik (Oct 9, 2011)

Gay guys with social anxiety I have to see this......So i'm being just a little prejudiced but I would have never thought yous would have this problem Wow !!! I don't feel so bad any more 


matter of fact I'm healed yes I'm healed !!! YES !!! ok maybe not but what do being gay have to do with social anxiety ppl ???? I'm just a new B fill me in please....


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Daivik said:


> Gay guys with social anxiety I have to see this......So i'm being just a little prejudiced but I would have never thought yous would have this problem Wow !!! I don't feel so bad any more
> 
> matter of fact I'm healed yes I'm healed !!! YES !!! ok maybe not but what do being gay have to do with social anxiety ppl ???? I'm just a new B fill me in please....


I think they were just bonding over something they both have in common (being gay). I don't social anxiety and sexual orientation are connected. Well, maybe in some people's cases.

OP, I don't know of any support groups either. I hope you find one.


----------

